# Grafik ohne hintergrund in Viso einfügen



## philipp00 (17 Januar 2021)

Hat jemand einen Idee wie ich möglichst einfach einen Gebäudegrundriss (DXF Format) in ein Grafikfile umwandle (ohne hintergrund) um in meine Codesys Visio einzufügen, oder kann ich das DXF direkt einfügen?


----------



## slider_7 (17 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich nutze gimp um den Hintergrund zu entfernen und exportiere das Bild dann z.B. als .png.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (20 Januar 2021)

DXF ist ein Vektorgrafikformat, das lässt sich auch in Inkscape super bearbeiten und umwandeln.
Die neuen Office-Produkte können alle auch SVG importieren. Daher wäre mein Workflow Vorschlag, das DXF in Inkscape zu importieren und dann als svg abzuspeichern.


----------

